# Best Snowboarding Video Game?



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

I like ESPN Winter X-Games. It's not bad. Of course, not the real thing, but as far as I'm concerned, as close as it's going to get.
It's pretty realistic. Give it a shot. 
Oh, it's for PS2


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Coolboarders 2, hands down best snowboarding game EVER!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

ghost said:


> Coolboarders 2, hands down best snowboarding game EVER!


x2...but i also love the recently new version of the SSX for ps2


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

i no its for pc and ps2, but for xbox and xbox 360 the amps are pretty fun, not realistic at all, but fun....1080 for N64 is the best game ever tho


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Boarder_12 said:


> i no its for pc and ps2, but for xbox and xbox 360 the amps are pretty fun, not realistic at all, but fun....1080 for N64 is the best game ever tho


haha i remember when 1080 came out..it was pretty bomb


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

anyone hear about shaun white coming out w/ game eventually. my bet is that its gonna be pretty hot


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

ya i heard about it, its suppose to be on on the playstation systems tho......its going to be like the tony hawk games.....Shaun White's Pro Snowboarder 1 lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

yea but i still think that 1080 will be better tho


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Coolboarders 2001 for PS1...a definite must have...I love how you can jump real high froma standing position and how if you hold the triangle button, you can grind anything...including lift cables!

Signature
Now this one is elementary

Snowvision


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Well ps1 games can go on ps2 and i would have to say the cool boarders series


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

If you want arcade style (grinding on lift cables, 1800 degree rotations, ridiculous rail balance and gravity-defying jumps) go for any SSX game. I find these fun for a while, but it gets old. For simulation snowboarding with some sick terrain go for 1080 (N64) or the newer one, 1080 Avalanche (I think it might be for Gamecube only)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Haha I know I'm resurrecting an old thread, but my friend "grew up" on Coolboarders. Me and him had an argument over which one of our "childhood snowboarding videogames" were better, even though we've never played each other's games, lol.

My first snowboard game, and probably my favorite game up to date just because of the nostalgia I get when playing it, is Rippin' Riders for Sega Dreamcast. .. Yes, I still have my dreamcast. A few years later for Christmas I got Shaun Palmer's Pro Snowboarder. That's a lot more tricky and kind of frusterating so if I feel like spending time on a game, I'll go play that. Otherwise, I need more games.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Amped is not always realistic but it's probably one of the most realistic snowboarding games out there. I like Amped but not SSX because I have a hard time knowing what to jib and what not to jib. I do like how Amped 3 is a bit more like SSX but still realistic. Haven't played it but it looks bomb.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

amped 2. love the complete control over off axis stuff. amped 3's massive resorts was just nutragous


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Chelly said:


> Haha I know I'm resurrecting an old thread, but my friend "grew up" on Coolboarders.


that's the game i grew up on too! i still remember being surprised as to how fast that damn snowman character was. it would kill all course records on the very first run!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

yea i guess i only played the ssx series but they were so much fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

ive only played amped and it got boring so fast beacuse i never fall


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

ssx used to be my all time favorite.
amped was aight. but ssx took it to a whole notha levo.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

tried that SSX BLUR

man, Wii sucks big old cheddary ba-looks!

gotta use the thumbs!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I've always loved the Cool Boarders series on the Playstation 1,2 etc.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

1080 Snowbarding for n64...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

*Idea*

My favorites would have to be ssx and amped 3 but i had a idea that would be off the hook....

If any one knows the game Skate how about EA makes a game with that engine for snowboarding


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

I been looking for a snowboarding game for PC to check out. Haven't had much luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish they would make a realistic snowboarding game, that functioned like "skate"


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

its SSX 3 for me. the SSX blur is great too! i wish they had these in wii! 


_________________________________________
*a noob in snowboarding. hopefully not anymore in a few days. w00t! 
care to give how to snowboard tips?​*


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm thinking the best snowboarding game I've played (I've played 1080, Amped 1-2, SSX on Tour and Blur) is Amped 2. Just got back into it last night after months of not touching it...and it still looks good. 

I needa find a cheap copy of Amped 3...apparently its worse, but still, I wanna play it


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i wish there would be another next gen snowboard game with real next gen graphics.

there was supposed to be a shaun white game. but no new info on that game since 06


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree with ya'll on the EA skate thing.... if they could pull that off in a snowboarding game it would be killer...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

My favorites would have to be Amped 2, X Games Snowboarding 2002, and SSX On Tour as being the best snowboarding games available. My favorite's Amped because it's the most sim-like.

Oh and Skate. too because you can pull snowboard tricks in that game.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

ok, i remember i used to love this snowboard game for the playstation one. i heard some of you guys talking about coolboarders, and I am pretty sure thats what it was, but not sure which one it was. I just remember there was a alien that you could get in it and a lot of crazy runs you could do. anyone know? cz i would love to find it to play for the hell of it.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well you know its all a matter of opinion, I mean all the early coolboarders stuff was fun. But the best one that I have played is probably going to be Amped 3, its still a little over the top with what you can get away with I mean I land in flats from like 80ft airs and just ride away, so the realizm is a little skewed. What I would really like to see is the the people from Skate make a snowboarding game. Where the premise would be that you are making your own video. Because that would be sweet.But I would want it to be really realistic like you can build and shape your own jumps in the back country and you have to use real resort parks . You can take a Heli trip in alaska. All that shit would be sweet.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

You know what else would be sweet in addition to that game is to be able to blay it from multiple aspects, like as the filmer or the rider, And unliek skate you would have to incorporate a lot more angles and options like use of ziplines and heli follow behinds. Aw I can picture this now it would be sick.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the last snowboarding game I played was coolboarders 4. A lot like Tony Hawk in the sense that it's not realistic at all :laugh: Still pretty fun. I like the filmer/boarder idea.....


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

what's the most realistic game for PC?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

1080 for N64 and 1080 avalanche were both pretty fun. I think it would be awesome if someone made a new snowboarding game with a really in depth career mode. You would start out using some n00b looking boarder just chillin around the mountain with skiiers and other boarders everywhere (this can be the tutorial or something) where you can just get a feel for the game. Then you decide on a setup to buy, taking either a freeride, freestyle, or all mountain route through the game. Then you start small by entering local freestyle comps at the local mountain or something, then once you get better you can buy gear and customize your rider and add some steez lol. Then you can travel to other mountains, win some more comps, go to rail jams, get sponsored, go pro etc. If you choose to go with freeride they could have a racing league or something that you can enter, or maybe some sick backcountry levels in the game. They can turn the chairlift into first person POV and you can throw snow at skiiers or something. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Yea, EA deffinatly needs to make a "SKATE" or should I say "SNOWBOARD" game. Skate was such a good game, when playing it the controllers were so natural. It was pretty realistic for a video game too. I think a snowboard adaption would be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

What is the most realistic PC snowboarding game today? 
I`m looking for a game I can learn something from, like how I should prepare my nosegrinds and stuff like that


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> Yea, EA deffinatly needs to make a "SKATE" or should I say "SNOWBOARD" game. Skate was such a good game, when playing it the controllers were so natural. It was pretty realistic for a video game too. I think a snowboard adaption would be awesome.


no way dude they gotta name it "SNOW" that would be SO SICK! i'd buy that game for my ps3 on the spot.

i've gotta say though that 1080 was possibly the best snowboarding game that i ever got to play fully. i remember hitting up warehouse back in the day and playing a coolboarder demo. hahah that game was hilarious i would hit triangle and isntantly be grinding something...greatest feeling ever.
1080 was still my favorite though, probably because the N64 was just better than anything out ever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

1080 was the shit


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

i wonder how fast your computer needs to be to run that game...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Amped 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

werd. 1080 wuz truly indeed, the shit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

1080 was definitely awesome when it came out. It took the snowboarding game to a new level. I prefer SSX Tricky now because it's just so much fun. Not realistic at all, but just so much fun to play. I remember when it came out my roommates and I played it the entire weekend non-stop, drinking and trying to beat each other's high score.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ssx3




rah!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

SSX 3 
Such a fun game.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

i have to agree ssx3 is awsome 4 ps2

but 1080 all time best 1 evr

fo sho


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow ive never been real big on the whole snowboard video game thing but i think im gona try it lol


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

i want them to make a "skate" like game that is snowboarding. how sick would that be.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Ezkimo said:


> i want them to make a "skate" like game that is snowboarding. how sick would that be.


That would be sick!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Btw, is there any GOOD snowboarding game on the PC? All the games that are mentioned in this thread seems to be console-based


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

I've looked all over for a good Snowboarding game at all and mostly been disappointed. PC is seriously lacking. The consoles have the only decent attempts. My fave was Transworld on XBOX but my 360 won't play it. Microsoft bites ass.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

i was super disapointed with amped 3. its a turrrable game that makes snowboarding look easy haha. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Agreed, it really bit hard. Plus I'd hit a tree and just go through it sometimes. Talk about frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

what is everyone's take on the new shaun white snowboarding game and the new game Stoked????


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Amped 2 FTW. I know it is for the xbox not sure about ps, but it is sick. I still play it, when I cant go boarding because of were I live.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> i want them to make a "skate" like game that is snowboarding. how sick would that be.



pretty sure thats what there doing with stoked. might be wrong though


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

new_big_boarder said:


> what is everyone's take on the new shaun white snowboarding game and the new game Stoked????


Yeah please tell me people! I have a 360 that's sitting with a buddy right now, and once the real season over I will probably have to buy one of these two games... They are both for 360 right? Stoked looks sick from what I've read / seen, and it's made with help from Absinthe Films too :thumbsup:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Boarder_12 said:


> i no its for pc and ps2, but for xbox and xbox 360 the amps are pretty fun, not realistic at all, but fun....1080 for N64 is the best game ever tho


for sure !!! theres never been a game as complex ... to do a 1080 was crazy lol but it made sense .. in `1080 you didnt just press a stick to rotate you actually did button combos.. the bigger the spin the bigger the combo. you actually felt some feeling of accomplishment. the lack of any decent product support and no " real" riders made this one a cult fav tho.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

SSX3, no doubt. The gameplay is awesome, I love the colors and I like the characters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool Boarders 2


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Ehh...N64 was Snowboard Kids 2  and the whole SSX series was fun, but Tricky was the best. Specially the indoor superpark you unlock at the end.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

randomuser1105 said:


> SSX3, no doubt. The gameplay is awesome, I love the colors and I like the characters.


I actually just got this awesome game (used).. It ended up being FREE after buying 2 games for my hubby-quite the steal & I'm loving it so far!  

Still can't wait to play STOKED. Really missing the monthly free game rentals that we used to get with our Blockbuster acct.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

sssssxtres


----------

